# LF info on house to shop intercom



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

I have been advised (by DW) that I need an intercom for my shop.

She is tired of yelling from the house and me "not hearing her" over the roar of machinery or the scraping of hand sanding. Funny thing is that I have no trouble hearing that lunch is ready. 

Anyone have any ideas or have one in their shop? My shop is about 25 feet from the house so some sort of wireless system would be preferred.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a very loud bell my sweetheart can ring when I'm running machinery.
But its not wireless.
There are lots of intercoms, bell and flashing lights that can be operated wirelessly, but it ain't cheap.
It *would *be economical to bury an electrical cable between the two locations. Burial cable isn't that expensive. Then put a bell or bright light on it with a button in the house.

Thats one way.

d


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Zuki, get in here and take this garbage out, NOW!*


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Zuki, how about if I just send her a sling shot and a bag of marbles. She WILL get your attention. LOL


----------



## yarydoc (Oct 16, 2009)

I use my cell phone.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

My "Workshop in the Woods" is just over 100 yards from the house. I purchased several intercoms from Radio Shack that operate thru the household electrical wiring. As long as your house and shop are on the same meter this type of intercom will work. There are wireless intercoms, but the range would be too short.

Cell phones are very iffy in the middle of the Hiawatha National Forest. (In da U.P eh!)


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Zuki some one consider this a good thing 

I kind of have the same problem but for me i have a store at the front of my house and when i am in my shop 100 ft away i have no idea when someone stops in .


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

if the power to the shop is fed from the house, just have her through the breaker. That will get your attention in a hurry.

[/sarcasm]


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

She transfers my calls to my cell phone and I have it on vibrate.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Doesn't matter where I am, even in the next room, my wife calls on the cell pbone )


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I just bought a Panasonic four phone system. It comes with a base unit and 3 wireless satellites that can be placed in any room or garage you choose. It comes with a built in intercom. It works great. All DW has to do is hit the intercom button and hit whichever number key corresponds to the satellite unit in your garage and your phone rings. They work really well. I bought ours because when the wife is in her sewing room she won't answer the home phone which isn't in her room (only her friends call her on our home phone) so when it rings and rings I wind up getting up or coming in the house to answer the phone, the intercom is an added bonus! This fixes the problem, now she has a hand set in her room. The satellites each have a handset charger and they have a really long range. I paid about $100.00 at Best Buy. They also come in a two satillite verson that is a little cheaper


----------



## spud72 (Oct 31, 2008)

I had the same problem. I resolved it by purchasing a "Motorola Talkabout" 2-way radio system. it comes with rechargeable batteries and a base for recharging. It has a call button that is loud enough to be heard over the power equipment. I picked it up at Canadian Tire on sale for $80.00. Works well; the wife and I like it. I can also use it for other activities/adventures.

Guy


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

I put my cell phone on vibrate and put in my shirt pocket.


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Short of a true calamity needing your specific help, why would any partner need to be heard when you're in the shop?

Like many here, you've apparently not sold your true worth in the shop.

I hope you have not become one of the "the wife" posters.

If anything, the shop intercom should have been your idea.

Best,
Peter


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Our non corded phone consists of a base and two extensions. One is in the shop. All have intercom ability.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I just keep my cell phone with me and the Mrs calls when my attention is required. Unfortunately, there are times when I don't hear that either.


----------



## WoodshopJoe (Jun 22, 2009)

My cordless phone has an intercom feature so I just bring a handset out to the shop with me so the warden can call me back in at count time.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a wireless intercom and if I don't hear that she calls on the cell phone. Works for us.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

There seems to be lots of options.

From telephone handsets, cell phones and talkabouts . . . to . . . slingshots, megaphones and cutting the power.

I got some googling to do.

I'll let you know what I figure out.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

I just went and checked our Panasonic 5.8 ghz phones. It has an intercom system that will allow DW to call me in shop from the base. There are three phones so I will be dragging one to the shop.

*HOWEVER* . . . it will also allow *ME* to call *HER *to see when dinner is ready.

I believe she is rethinking her original idea. :-D

LOLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I put a wireless system in and was definitly the worst thing I ever did. Every five minutes the infamous "PICK UP".............perpetual distraction, where did uput the mixing bowl, wheres my keys, where are the kids, what do you want for dinner…................drove me nuts so I disconnected it.

5 years later, the cellphone texting works but the image remains

></a>


----------

